# Chinese Triad vs Mexican Drug Cartels



## Glued (Jul 3, 2011)

The Chinese Triad tries to muscle in on the drug cartels in Mexico.

What happens?


----------



## OS (Jul 3, 2011)

They die. South America is home to many fucked up gangs and the Mexican drug cartel is terrible.


Truthfully though it can go either way since they are just people with no army.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 3, 2011)

If MS-13 gets involved, the Triads are gonna wish they stayed in their place.


----------



## OS (Jul 3, 2011)

^ I was gonna say that but since he only said Mexico...


----------



## Six02 (Jul 3, 2011)

As someone who lives on the border and in a state that was eventually part of Mexico, Texas!  I know how bad they are, they're always on the news thankfully there isn't too much violence in my area.  Anyways I say that the Drug Cartel's take this they're absolutely ruthless, from kidnapping a man from Brownsville and using him as a shield and tool for trade.

Also this isn't your standard gangster I'm talking about professionals, cause I've seen the average and they can't hit shit to save their lives.


----------



## Shiorin (Jul 3, 2011)

Triads = Chinese = Kung Fu


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 3, 2011)

Mexicans = Superhuman border jumping power.

I can play with stereotypes too.


----------



## Glued (Jul 3, 2011)

Well the truth is members of the Triad really do know Kung fu

over the top

Though it hardly matters since we live in the era of guns


----------



## Six02 (Jul 3, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Mexicans = Superhuman border jumping power.
> 
> I can play with stereotypes too.



Hey hey hey man!  That's not cool, I never jumped a border! Hmph!  


On a serious note, like Ben said it doesn't matter if you know martial arts or not, having a gun basically makes that unusable.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 3, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> They die. South America is home to many fucked up gangs and the Mexican drug cartel is terrible.
> 
> 
> Truthfully though it can go either way since they are just people with no army.



Mexican Drug Cartels > Army.


----------



## Solrac (Jul 3, 2011)

Just cause I'm asian, i'm going with the goddamn Triads. They're way cooler than any Mexican Drug Cartel could hope to be.


----------



## OS (Jul 3, 2011)

Asassin said:


> Just cause I'm asian, i'm going with the goddamn Triads. They're way cooler than any Mexican Drug Cartel could hope to be.


Don't mess with spanish people


----------



## Six02 (Jul 3, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Don't mess with spanish people



It's sad that I've seen so many people that look like that.

The issue is I ALWAYS think they look the same.  My cousin included excluding the tattoos, he just has the same damned dress style and he's only half damn it!


----------



## Solrac (Jul 3, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Don't mess with spanish people



Don't mess with chinese people. 



and first off, it's "hispanic". Not Spanish, since that would imply they're Spaniards like Hernan Cortes.


----------



## Six02 (Jul 3, 2011)

Asassin said:


> Don't mess with chinese people.
> 
> 
> 
> and first off, it's "hispanic". Not Spanish, since that would imply they're Spaniards like Hernan Cortes.



The term Mexican tends to be used more, Hispanic is used for anyone with spanish decent, this includes Puerto Ricans, Mexicans, South Americans who were born or live in America so it has a wide use but at the same time most people don't like it.

Also it's the /Politically/ correct way of going about it.


----------



## Solrac (Jul 3, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> To violent for no spoiling but this is what happens when you mess with the Mexican Cartel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man... what the hell is with these Mexican criminals? Have they lost their mind, sanity, and class?


----------



## Yoshikage Kira (Jul 3, 2011)

Someone is going to be banned


----------



## Solrac (Jul 3, 2011)

Yoshikage Kira said:


> Someone is going to be banned



What... who? Me? I said "criminals". I didn't mean ALL mexicans.


----------



## OS (Jul 3, 2011)

He probably means me but I took out the pics already. If I get banned oh well.


----------



## Solrac (Jul 3, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> He probably means me but I took out the pics already. If I get banned oh well.



Original Sin, are you hispanic?

you know it's kinda interesting to know that a lot of hispanics are of half-native american or amerindian blood. And the native peoples of both North America and South America happen to have similar DNA to Chinese like myself and other East Asian/Southeast Asian peoples.


----------



## OS (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes I am. I don't speak much of it though.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jul 3, 2011)

From what little I know I'm going to say the drug cartels.


----------



## Solrac (Jul 3, 2011)

I guess I'm the only Asian in this thread. 

But then again, does anybody here know about the Taino people?


----------



## Gnome (Jul 3, 2011)

Quoting someone who posted ban worthy pics will get you banned as well; just an fyi.


----------



## Weather (Jul 3, 2011)

Unquotted already.


----------



## FireEel (Jul 4, 2011)

This thread is going down a dangerous path.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 4, 2011)

GG Triad


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 4, 2011)

Would this thread be an different if the Triads were replaced with the Russian Mafia?


----------



## Id (Jul 4, 2011)

Warning to all parties posting NFSW images. Relax its not a serious topic, I would hate to see members banned over something silly. 



Shiorin said:


> Triads = Chinese = Kung Fu



Los Zeta's are military trained by ex-special ops.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 4, 2011)

What is this.....


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Triads have a numbers advantage at least. The Mexican Cartels have an estimated 100,000 foot soldiers in total; Triads, by contrast, have 160,000 in Hong Kong _alone._ Triads are a vast international network of hundreds of different gangs existing pretty much anywhere there is a substantial Chinese community, operating at various levels. Globablly they are going to have several times that number.

Of course, that doesn't mean they are going to win. Its just something to keep in mind.


----------



## philharmonic21 (Jul 4, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Triads have a numbers advantage at least. The Mexican Cartels have an estimated 100,000 foot soldiers in total; Triads, by contrast, have 160,000 in Hong Kong _alone._ Triads are a vast international network of hundreds of different gangs existing pretty much anywhere there is a substantial Chinese community, operating at various levels. Globablly they are going to have several times that number.
> 
> Of course, that doesn't mean they are going to win. Its just something to keep in mind.



That really just means there will be a higher body count than normal, but I can see your point that they have the numbers advantage.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 4, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> They die. South America is home to many fucked up gangs and the Mexican drug cartel is terrible.
> 
> 
> Truthfully though it can go either way since they are just people with no army.


the mexican drug cartels are capable of making Humvee, they just need prep.


----------



## Solrac (Jul 4, 2011)

Not trying to be racist, but why are hispanic or latin american gangs getting all the hype and credit when it comes to being the strongest and most dangerous gangs?


----------



## Glued (Jul 4, 2011)

Asassin said:


> Not trying to be racist, but why are hispanic or latin american gangs getting all the hype and credit when it comes to being the strongest and most dangerous gangs?



Simply put, right now in Mexico, its war. It is literally war down in Mexico. Some government agent even had his face removed and stitched on a soccer ball. In Brazil one of the gangs bombed the police station in retaliation. Police Chiefs are literally run out of town in one Mexican city.

In the United States, neither of the biker gangs such as the Hell's Angels nor the Mongols want to mess with La EME the Mexican mafia.


----------



## Solrac (Jul 4, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Simply put, right now in Mexico, its war. It is literally war down in Mexico. Some government agent even had his face removed and stitched on a soccer ball. In Brazil one of the gangs bombed the police station in retaliation. Police Chiefs are literally run out of town in one Mexican city.
> 
> In the United States, neither of the biker gangs such as the Hell's Angels nor the Mongols want to mess with La EME the Mexican mafia.



These guys must be the next Al-Qaeda or Taliban then. In terms of how much I want to hate them and see them rot in hell!


----------



## Devil Kings (Jul 4, 2011)

Triads lose, only because of location. 

The Triads are actually going to Mexico, that the Cartels home turf. It's the same thing if the Cartel went to China, and try to beat the Triad. 

Now it would be more even if both group was dropped in a neutral setting, and there giving an x amount of time to kill the other, and take over the city.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 4, 2011)

Asassin said:


> These guys must be the next Al-Qaeda or Taliban then. In terms of how much I want to hate them and see them rot in hell!



El chapo Guzman leader of the Cartel of Sinaloa is the most wanted men by the FBI and the Interpol, he was originally below of Osama Bin Laden, but now that he is dead he have taked his place in the raking, that gives you an idea of how bad the narcs are.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 5, 2011)

Of course it would be a different story if the Mountain Cloud Boys with backup from Grove was involved


----------



## Nevermind (Jul 5, 2011)

Has anyone mentioned Los Zetas yet? They are a mercenary group that received training in the US military. And they have the characteristic brutality that the standard drug cartel does. They'd be quite formidable against the Triads.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Simply put, right now in Mexico, its war. It is literally war down in Mexico. Some government agent even had his face removed and stitched on a soccer ball. In Brazil one of the gangs bombed the police station in retaliation. Police Chiefs are literally run out of town in one Mexican city.
> 
> In the United States, neither of the biker gangs such as the Hell's Angels nor the Mongols want to mess with La EME the Mexican mafia.



To be fair the Mexican Police and Military are also _far_ less smaller, less advanced, less well equipped, and less capable than the US' or even China's, hence why those groups hold so much sway over there.



Samavarti said:


> El chapo Guzman leader of the Cartel of Sinaloa is the most wanted men by the FBI and the Interpol, he was originally below of Osama Bin Laden, but now that he is dead he have taked his place in the raking, that gives you an idea of how bad the narcs are.



And again, to be fair, the drug cartel in Mexico also affect the US a _lot_. _Vastly_ more than any Triad Operations do. Because we share borders with Mexico and because Mexico is more or less the main source of drugs smuggled into the US, it's to be expected that they'd be wanted more.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 5, 2011)

Whatever happens, more than a few walls near schools are likely to suffer.


----------



## OS (Jul 5, 2011)

C'mon guys. Didn't you see Machete?


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 5, 2011)

That movie had so much class


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 5, 2011)

that movie was


----------



## Solrac (Jul 5, 2011)

why is it that I'm starting to hate mexican drug cartels more than even the al-qaeda and taliban right now and wished that deadliest warrior made a "Somali Pirates vs. Los Zetas/mexican cartel" episode instead of "Medellin cartel vs. somali pirates" and had the Somali Pirates beat the shit out of them the same way they did to the medellin cartel? And that I am starting to become a bit angry that people here are supporting the Mexican Drug Cartel like they're flat-out gods, angels, or heroes (granted this is a fictionalized debate and all, but still)?  

Pardon me, but this is just my cynical mood talking.


----------



## pikachuwei (Jul 6, 2011)

The Mexican Cartels have access to military grade gear such as RPGs and shit. I'm not sure if the Triads have such heavy firepower

Though iirc its rumoured that high ranking officials in the Chinese Military has their fingers in the Triads so if shit hits the fan and the rumours are true the Chinese military gives the triads jet planes and tanks and other stuff


----------



## Solrac (Jul 6, 2011)

pikachuwei said:


> The Mexican Cartels have access to military grade gear such as RPGs and shit. I'm not sure if the Triads have such heavy firepower
> 
> Though iirc its rumoured that high ranking officials in the Chinese Military has their fingers in the Triads so if shit hits the fan and the rumours are true the Chinese military gives the triads jet planes and tanks and other stuff



jet planes and tanks? sweet.

Time to level the criminal parts of Mexico with carpet bombs and whatnot.


----------



## OS (Jul 6, 2011)

^ I am under the impression you are very pissed at the Cartel.


----------



## Solrac (Jul 6, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> ^ I am under the impression you are very pissed at the Cartel.



Well why shouldn't I? They're evil men like the al-qaeda and taliban. And I don't see how anyone can glorify them, unless they're a staple for classic movie or tv villians or something like the Mafia and Yakuza and Triad.


----------



## OS (Jul 6, 2011)

Triads aren't so good either. The Cartel is just making money to support their families


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 6, 2011)

Asassin said:


> jet planes and tanks? sweet.
> 
> Time to level the criminal parts of Mexico with carpet bombs and whatnot.



Well mexicans narcs have submarines,  home made tanks, and helicopters.


----------



## Solrac (Jul 6, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Triads aren't so good either. The Cartel is just making money to support their families



Really?

what's the most noble thing the Los Zetas or any Mexican cartel has ever done to contribute to society?


----------



## OS (Jul 6, 2011)

Asassin said:


> Really?
> 
> what's the most noble thing the Los Zetas or any Mexican cartel has ever done to contribute to society?



They spread weed to make people happy


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 6, 2011)

Asassin said:


> Really?
> 
> what's the most noble thing the Los Zetas or any Mexican cartel has ever done to contribute to society?



killing corrupt politicians, and putting in shame the police, the Military, and The People in charge of the war counts?, otherwise i don't think they have ever done any cotribution to the society aside from create business for blanking the money.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 6, 2011)

paulatreides0 said:


> And again, to be fair, the drug cartel in Mexico also affect the US a _lot_. _Vastly_ more than any Triad Operations do. Because we share borders with Mexico and because Mexico is more or less the main source of drugs smuggled into the US, it's to be expected that they'd be wanted more.



The Triads though don't just trade in drug trafficking though; they are involved in a much wider range of enterprises, from human smuggling to counterfeiting to theft, kidnapping, contract killing, piracy, racketeering, prostitution- you name it, they've probably done it, and on a global scale.

Basically the cast a far wider net, and have a hand in pretty much everything. The Triads might not affect _the US_ as much as the Cartels but the sum total of their effect is phenomenal, and they wield just as much clout on some parts of the world as these drug lords do in Mexico, maybe more (back in the 30's-40's, the Triads _literally_ ran *China*, and basically founded Taiwan). They just aren't as blatant about it, and their activities can seem compartively mundane.

If anything, you could argue that the way the Cartel's are acting is less a sign of how powerful they are than a sign of how _stupid_ they are, since at the end of the day they have declared war on actual states, and have even pissed off the American's, and they don't really have a hope in hell. Only a handful of Triad gangs wield a comparable kind of power, but hardly any of them look like they would even try and _attempt_ this. Triad gangs that were already well established in the 80's are still around today, but South American cartels come and go (eg. the Zeta's were only established in 1999, and only went independant in 2010- most of the originals, the actual Special Forces types, are either in jail or dead).

The Triads might appear to be more mundane, but they have a lot more common sense. Cartels have a bad habit of ruining themselves; the Mexican ones are only so powerful because they are filling the vacuum left behind by the deaths of the Medellin and Cali Columbian syndicates, and those two were only around for a couple of decades themselves. Triads best bet is just to wait for the Mexicans to destroy themselves.


----------



## OS (Jul 6, 2011)

Man if Asassin is this butthurt over the Cartel I can't imagine MS-13


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 6, 2011)

pikachuwei said:


> The Mexican Cartels have access to military grade gear such as RPGs and shit. I'm not sure if the Triads have such heavy firepower



RPGs? RPGs are dirt cheap and easily available on the black market. Getting RPGs isn't exactly too hard, that's why it's the favorite anti-armor weapon of terrorist/rebellious factions the world over.



pikachuwei said:


> Though iirc its rumoured that high ranking officials in the Chinese Military has their fingers in the Triads so if shit hits the fan and the rumours are true the Chinese military gives the triads jet planes and tanks and other stuff



I _really_ doubt that, assuming such a thing were true, it would extend _that_ far.



masamune1 said:


> The Triads though don't just trade in drug trafficking though; they are involved in a much wider range of enterprises, from human smuggling to counterfeiting to theft, kidnapping, contract killing, piracy, racketeering, prostitution- you name it, they've probably done it, and on a global scale.
> 
> Basically the cast a far wider net, and have a hand in pretty much everything. The Triads might not affect _the US_ as much as the Cartels but the sum total of their effect is phenomenal, and they wield just as much clout on some parts of the world as these drug lords do in Mexico, maybe more (back in the 30's-40's, the Triads _literally_ ran *China*, and basically founded Taiwan). They just aren't as blatant about it, and their activities can seem compartively mundane.
> 
> ...



I agree, actually. My only point was that because of its proximity to the US the actions of the Cartel are a priority to the US' national security while those of the Triads (whose main field power lays away in China) are more or less negligeable to the US as a nation.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, its not just the proximity; its the nature of the operations, which for impact is less the drugs and more the drug war. But my point was its not really a testament to how this match will go, since the reason they are a threat is not simply that they have bigger guns or better resources or whatever, that they have the tools to wage a war and the Triads do not; its that the Triads are not dumb enough to do such a thing, and the Cartels are going to pay a heavy price for it.

So, a lot of the feats that are being thrown in the way of the Mexicans in this thread are actually scores against them. The Triads may not have the military hardware on hand that the Zetas or others do but that is less because they don't or can't have it than they don't _want_ it, or need it, because they operate more intelligently and in a different enviornment, and have proven to be much more adaptable and long lasting as a result. 

If this is a bloodlusted match, or if the Triads are expected to unite all their forces and attempt to push into the Mexican drug market at the expense of all else, they are going to win. They may not possess a comparable arsenal or military force on hand, but they are more than capable of getting that and better. They have superior connections, numbers, resources, are much more entrenched in society, and are an expansive global empire who are literally _everywhere_. It is impossible for the Mexicans to eradicate the Triads, whereas the Triads can win just by waiting .


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 6, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Well, its not just the proximity; its the nature of the operations, which for impact is less the drugs and more the drug war. But my point was its not really a testament to how this match will go, since the reason they are a threat is not simply that they have bigger guns or better resources or whatever, that they have the tools to wage a war and the Triads do not; its that the Triads are not dumb enough to do such a thing, and the Cartels are going to pay a heavy price for it.
> 
> So, a lot of the feats that are being thrown in the way of the Mexicans in this thread are actually scores against them. The Triads may not have the military hardware on hand that the Zetas or others do but that is less because they don't or can't have it than they don't _want_ it, or need it, because they operate more intelligently and in a different enviornment, and have proven to be much more adaptable and long lasting as a result.
> 
> If this is a bloodlusted match, or if the Triads are expected to unite all their forces and attempt to push into the Mexican drug market at the expense of all else, they are going to win. They may not possess a comparable arsenal or military force on hand, but they are more than capable of getting that and better. They have superior connections, numbers, resources, are much more entrenched in society, and are an expansive global empire who are literally _everywhere_. It is impossible for the Mexicans to eradicate the Triads, whereas the Triads can win just by waiting .


The Drug Cartles have showed to be extremly capable, they don't bother to keep low profile because they don't need to, they have takes whole states under their control, and being able to deal with the Police and the Military quite easly, and have expandes over latin america, having operations in countrys such as Peru, Argentina and Paraguay, and have market ON Latin America, USA, and Europe.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 6, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> The Drug Cartles have showed to be extremly capable, they don't bother to keep low profile because they don't need to, they have takes whole states under their control, and being able to deal with the Police and the Military quite easly, and have expandes over latin america, having operations in countrys such as Peru, Argentina and Paraguay, and have market ON Latin America, USA, and Europe.



They _do_ need to; they don't because they are arrogant and reckless. They do not deal with the military or the police easily; they are just capable of holding them off for a long time and fighting them viciously. At the end of the day the police and the military are forced to play by rules and that is the only thing, the _only_ thing, that is keeping the Cartel's alive.

Bringing states under their control, or trying to, is usually what gets these guys into so much trouble. They are compelled, by compulsion or rivalry, to flaunt their own power, which brings them into conflicts wit governments which, despite appearances to the contrary, they are unlikely to win. Vicious and infamous as these gangs are most of their original leadership are either dead or in prison, and they are up against machines that have vastly superior money and resources to them. Sooner or later, perhaps later, they will go down.

The Mexicans have influence and operations throughout the American contintents and abroad but they are simply capitalising on a market opened up and exploited by their Colombian predecessors, the Cali` and Medellin Cartel's, neither of which is around anymore and neither of which lasted very long compared to other major crime syndicates. These Mexican cartels look set to go the same way. For all the damage they are causing in the long term they hav already lost.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 6, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> They _do_ need to; they don't because they are arrogant and reckless. They do not deal with the military or the police easily; they are just capable of holding them off for a long time and fighting them viciously. *At the end of the day the police and the military are forced to play by rules and that is the only thing, the only thing, that is keeping the Cartel's alive.*



The Police and the cartles at this point are the same, and the Miltary don't give a shit about rules, they shoot whatever they have in front of them civilian or not, they even have killed whole familys just for not stoping at checkpoints, and they still can't handle the cartels, they have taken whole states adn the military can't do nothing about it, they have blocked all the roads and do whatever they want.


masamune1 said:


> Bringing states under their control, or trying to, is usually what gets these guys into so much trouble. They are compelled, by compulsion or rivalry, to flaunt their own power, which brings them into conflicts wit governments which, despite appearances to the contrary, they are unlikely to win. Vicious and infamous as these gangs are most of their original leadership are either dead or in prison, and they are up against machines that have vastly superior money and resources to them. Sooner or later, perhaps later, they will go down.


They don't enter in conflict with the governments, because they put the people they want in it, they have even killed many politicians with utter easy, even candidates to governor, and they have remained unpunished.



masamune1 said:


> The Mexicans have influence and operations throughout the American contintents and abroad but they are simply capitalising on a market opened up and exploited by their Colombian predecessors, the Cali` and Medellin Cartel's, neither of which is around anymore and neither of which lasted very long compared to other major crime syndicates. These Mexican cartels look set to go the same way. For all the damage they are causing in the long term they hav already lost.


The Mexican Cartles exisit since the 60's and the Triads exists since the 50's there is no really that much difference, and not using already existing market would be stupid, the thread is no which criminal organization is more hard working or has more merit.


----------



## Solrac (Jul 7, 2011)

masamune seems to finally come to defend the triads here, even if he is the only one. you bring tears of joy to me, dude.


----------



## OS (Jul 7, 2011)

Hispanics>Asians. ^


----------



## Solrac (Jul 7, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Hispanics>Asians. ^



I respect your opinion, but...

More like the other way around, son. You see, we're smarter, more creative, more prolific, more inventive, more hard-working, more intellectual, more culturally/philosophically/religiously rich, tougher, and hotter, and Asian civilizations have been around this way several millenia before any Latin American country has been established as well as being centuries older than Espana or Roman-occupied Iberia itself. xD

The Chinese are now slowly taking over the world and becoming one of the most dominant civilizations since the Ming dynasty and are in fact challenging the United State's decades-long status as the world's greatest superpower. And we boast one of the largest economies in the world. 

Same goes for India and Japan. 

Granted, the Mexicans and Latin Americans do have a great cuisine (I like taco bell in fact), but so is the Chinese food sold in American, Canadian, British, or European enclaves of ethnic Chinese immigrants and denizens. 

Either way, saying who's ethnicity, race, or culture is superior is nothing more than thoughts and feelings from the realm of subjectivity. 

Btw, I am not really "butthurt" over the Cartel anymore now that masamune summed it up nicely. 

I'm going to bed now. Good night, asians and hispanics.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 7, 2011)

Taco Bell shouldn't be considered Hispanic food, calling what they do a taco is a blasphemy.

Also Hispanic culture has better music, and many great artists.


----------



## Kittan (Jul 7, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Simply put, right now in Mexico, its war. It is literally war down in Mexico. Some government agent even had his face removed and stitched on a soccer ball. In Brazil one of the gangs bombed the police station in retaliation. Police Chiefs are literally run out of town in one Mexican city.
> 
> In the United States, neither of the biker gangs such as the Hell's Angels nor the Mongols want to mess with La EME the Mexican mafia.



Neither the Mongols nor the HA's have the numbers to even put up a fight, that's why.  It's not like the Mexican Mafia are more ruthless.


----------



## pikachuwei (Jul 7, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Hispanics>Asians. ^


 
Wanna scrap?

The character in your sig is created by an asian. this entire forum is created to talk about a character in an asian work.
Your car is most likely asian made, as are most of the stuff in your house. Your computer that you are reading this on is most likely an Asian product
The paper you write on was invented by asians.

And imo Asians are hotter too 



Asassin said:


> I respect your opinion, but...
> 
> More like the other way around, son. You see, we're smarter, more creative, more prolific, more inventive, more hard-working, more intellectual, more culturally/philosophically/religiously rich, tougher, and hotter, and Asian civilizations have been around this way several millenia before any Latin American country has been established as well as being centuries older than Espana or Roman-occupied Iberia itself. xD
> 
> ...



^this


----------



## OS (Jul 7, 2011)

^This thread defines brown from yellow and who is tougher. Don't make me show you a Colombian necktie


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 7, 2011)

My Asian blood and nationality forces me to side with the Asians here.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 7, 2011)

Same here. Also Asains in general are more awesome than Hispanics.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> The Police and the cartles at this point are the same, and the Miltary don't give a shit about rules, they shoot whatever they have in front of them civilian or not, they even have killed whole familys just for not stoping at checkpoints, and they still can't handle the cartels, they have taken whole states adn the military can't do nothing about it, they have blocked all the roads and do whatever they want.



They are bound by more rules than the Cartels or any other crime syndicate. They are out mainly to throw these bastards in jail (not doing too well- they have over 100,000 of them locked up, but only about 8,000 have been convicted). They are actually making serious headway, insofar as a lot of the original leaders of these groups are either dead, in prison or on the run, and the guys running the show now are just as ruthless as the old bosses, but they are not as competent. The reason they are difficult to eradicate is due to the rampant corruption and the fact that they are building upon what their old leaders had, who themselves were just taking advantage of a huge power vacuum that came about with the demise of the Colombians. 

And the competence of the military in dealing with this has nothing to do with their itchy trigger fingers. 



> They don't enter in conflict with the governments, because they put the people they want in it, they have even killed many politicians with utter easy, even candidates to governor, and they have remained unpunished.



They _are_ in conflict with the governments; thats why we are talking about the Mexican Drug War (well, that, and their tendency to kill each other). They haven't remained unpunished- members and leaders are captured or killed all the time. The problem is the states took too long to take action. But murdering politicians with impunity or exacerbating a massive corruption problem is only drawing attention to themselves and most of them are going to be eradictated within a decade or so.  



> The Mexican Cartles exisit since the 60's and the Triads exists since the 50's there is no really that much difference, and not using already existing market would be stupid, the thread is no which criminal organization is more hard working or has more merit.



The Gul and Juarez` Cartels were founded in the 70's; the rest of the main players around today are from the 80's or 90's, and a couple are only from a few years ago. Los Zetas were only founded in 1999 and even then that was only as the military wing of another cartel and they didn't go into business for themselves until relatively recently.

The Triads trace their origins back to the Qing dynasty. The major syndicates today include the Sun Yee On who were founded in 1919; the 14K were founded in 1945; the Wo Shing Wo are from 1930; the Wo Hop To are from 1908. There are _hundreds_ of Triad gangs around the world, all founded at different times. 

My point was that the Triads are better established, more entrenched, harder to kill off. The Cartels not only have not been around as long they have a bad habit of destroying themselves. They are not merely taking advantage of  market they are basically abusing their place in it. They are overreaching themselves and not thinking strategically, since in the long term they cannot keep this up. None of these Cartels are going to come out of this well.


----------



## OS (Jul 7, 2011)

Welp.. It seems I am the only Hispanic holding my ground here. Bring it on Asians


----------



## GoneDumbSEED (Jul 7, 2011)

I didn't know we had to turn this forum into some kind of racial stand-off. 

But:



masamune1 said:


> back in the 30's-40's, the Triads literally ran China, and *basically founded Taiwan*.



Is an affront to my sensitivities. 

Taiwan was part of Japan during the 30s to the 40s. 

- Tak


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 7, 2011)

I think he was talking about when Taiwan became part of China. Incidently I'm in Taiwan right now.


----------



## GoneDumbSEED (Jul 7, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> I think he was talking about when Taiwan became part of China. Incidently I'm in Taiwan right now.



If he was referring to the KMT, yeah, they were very much like gangsters. 

But Taiwan was already founded. The KMT only undermined it. 

- Tak


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 7, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> They are bound by more rules than the Cartels or any other crime syndicate. They are out mainly to throw these bastards in jail (not doing too well- they have over 100,000 of them locked up, but only about 8,000 have been convicted).


Like i said Military has killed whole familys kids includes, killed students and planted weapons on them, and have remainded completly unpunished, and are you saying that those militars are bounded by rules, lol, and most of the ones they capture are just unimportant pawns, and lttle dillers.


masamune1 said:


> They are actually making serious headway, insofar as a lot of the original leaders of these groups are either dead, in prison or on the run, and the guys running the show now are just as ruthless as the old bosses, but they are not as competent.


Not really most of the guys who send to jail are just pawns, and even the numbers of narcs captured are quite doubtful, since the Military have showed no regrets in capturinf innocents civilians and accuse them for being narcs.

Also sendind narcs to the jail doesn't change absoltuly nothing, they just keep controling everything from the jail, and they also have showed that they can break into jail without problems, to rescue or to kill whoever.


masamune1 said:


> The reason they are difficult to eradicate is due to the rampant corruption and the fact that they are building upon what their old leaders had, who themselves were just taking advantage of a huge power vacuum that came about with the demise of the Colombians.


And how taking advantage of the corruption is something bad, that's what all the crime syndicats do, that just means that they have enought power and money to corrupt and control important politicians.



masamune1 said:


> They _are_ in conflict with the governments; thats why we are talking about the Mexican Drug War (well, that, and their tendency to kill each other). They haven't remained unpunished- members and leaders are captured or killed all the time. The problem is the states took too long to take action. But murdering politicians with impunity or exacerbating a massive corruption problem is only drawing attention to themselves and most of them are going to be eradictated within a decade or so.


Yes, but they are winning the conflict, the proof is that they have been expandind all over mexico, and latin america, and from where are you getting that most of the liders are captured, and you keep saying that they are going to be eradicated, but where is the proof of that, they have taken a good portion of the country, and they haven't showed signs of weakness, the Police has been completly asimilates by the narcs, and almost all the people in charge of the war have admitted that the narc is winning. 




masamune1 said:


> The Gul and Juarez` Cartels were founded in the 70's; the rest of the main players around today are from the 80's or 90's, and a couple are only from a few years ago. Los Zetas were only founded in 1999 and even then that was only as the military wing of another cartel and they didn't go into business for themselves until relatively recently.


The sinaloa cartel was founded in 1960, and in any case i don't see how the time they have existed means anything, Russian mafia and Somali Pirats are quiet recent to, and that doesn't change the fact that they are among the most powerfull criminal organizations.



masamune1 said:


> The Triads trace their origins back to the Qing dynasty. The major syndicates today include the Sun Yee On who were founded in 1919; the 14K were founded in 1945; the Wo Shing Wo are from 1930; the Wo Hop To are from 1908. There are _hundreds_ of Triad gangs around the world, all founded at different times.


The Triads predecessors are from Qing Dinasy, but the triads as crimial organisations are much recent.
Also you keep saying the triads are all over the world, but that really dosen't mean much since they are no specially powerfull or dangerous in any part of the world, and their military power is more reduced, you haven't provided a single proof the the triads could stand a direct battle against the cartels.
My point was that the Triads are better established, more entrenched, harder to kill off. The Cartels not only have not been around as long they have a bad habit of destroying themselves. They are not merely taking advantage of  market they are basically abusing their place in it. They are overreaching themselves and not thinking strategically, since in the long term they cannot keep this up. None of these Cartels are going to come out of this well.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Solrac (Jul 7, 2011)

Also, mestizo hispanics have native american blood in them and native americans descended from the people who migrated to what Europeans in the Exploration Age call the "New World" from the Bering Strait and the Steppes in North, Central, and East Asia.

So therefore, asians still win, except in fact, even more, since fillipinos both double as asian and hispanic and even without the fillipinos, a lot of you guys still share our DNA.


----------



## GoneDumbSEED (Jul 7, 2011)

Can we please drop the racial standoff please. Its utterly unnecessary. 

- Tak


----------



## OS (Jul 7, 2011)

Asassin said:


> Also, mestizo hispanics have native american blood in them and native americans descended from the people who migrated to what Europeans in the Exploration Age call the "New World" from the Bering Strait and the Steppes in North, Central, and East Asia.
> 
> So therefore, asians still win, except in fact, even more, since fillipinos both double as asian and hispanic and even without the fillipinos, a lot of you guys still share our DNA.



If you wanna get technical we are all monkeys.


----------



## Solrac (Jul 7, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> If you wanna get technical we are all monkeys.



Well you got me there.

@GoneDumbSEED: Calm down, I'm pretty sure the whole "racial stand-off" is partially just a joke rather than serious bouts of flamewar/potshooting. It's all in good fun, but I think we know better when it is time to stop when it gets hurtful and offensive. But we as human beings have strange compulsions from time to time, so a lot of things are all fun and games until someone gets butthurt. 

That said, I respect both race's cultures. Though I'm more loyal to my own.


----------



## GoneDumbSEED (Jul 7, 2011)

Asassin said:


> But we as human beings have strange compulsions from time to time, so a lot of things are all fun and games until someone gets butthurt.



I hope so, because people get butthurt quick around here. 



Original Sin said:


> If you wanna get technical we are all monkeys.



Which specie... of monkeys? 

Sorry, couldn't help it.

- Tak


----------



## Pikmin Guru (Jul 7, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> If you wanna get technical we are all monkeys.



How DARE you insult me? I am no MONKEY!!!

I'm an ape. Sheesh.  No tail.


----------



## The777Man (Jul 7, 2011)

Is the Triad even a big deal anymore? The Cartels sure seem a lot more violent and pronounced these days.


----------



## GoneDumbSEED (Jul 7, 2011)

The777Man said:


> The Cartels sure seem a lot more violent and pronounced these days.



This can mean there is still a very strong resistance against the Cartels, thus forcing the Cartels to constantly make statements with random acts of violence. 



The777Man said:


> Is the Triad even a big deal anymore?



Likewise, this can also mean the underground society/organized crime have succeeded in blending into the society as a whole, with the government more or less tolerant of their existence.

- Tak


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 7, 2011)

The Triads are so rich that they don't have to take crazy risks any more. Probably.


----------



## OS (Jul 7, 2011)

^ The Cartel still wins.


----------



## GoneDumbSEED (Jul 7, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> ^ The Cartel still wins.



Honestly I wish they'd both lose. I don't know why anyone would actually wish for their well being, really. 

- Tak


----------



## Pikmin Guru (Jul 7, 2011)

GoneDumbSEED said:


> Honestly I wish they'd both lose. I don't know why anyone would actually wish for their well being, really.
> 
> - Tak



Does it matter who wins if innocent people will always lose?


----------



## OS (Jul 7, 2011)

^ The words of a scholar


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 7, 2011)

GoneDumbSEED said:


> Honestly I wish they'd both lose. I don't know why anyone would actually wish for their well being, really.
> 
> - Tak


Did you read about how the yakuza in Japan went out and helped in the earthquake rescue efforts? Thought that was pretty cool, and is exactly what I'm talking about when I say "they're so rich they don't have to take crazy risks". They've reached an equilibrum with society and are at the point where the law has just sort of given up and let them deal with their shit amongst themselves.

Besides, Infernal Affairs is an awesome movie. Where the Cartel movies at?


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 7, 2011)

Asassin said:


> Not trying to be racist, but why are hispanic or latin american gangs getting all the hype and credit when it comes to being the strongest and most dangerous gangs?



As a Mexican I can tell you in my personal opinion is thanks to this man:



and yes, he should be able to solo the Chinesse thread. Lets just say that this guy is the one who has became nearer to Pablo Escobar level since they killed him.

Also sadly the favour they have over the Chinesse is massive corrupt system, I know of a case where presidential tier echeleons were/are involved in transporting drug, the dad of the wife of my brother was a general of the airforce so I say he knows what he is talking about.


----------



## OS (Jul 7, 2011)

skiboydoggy said:


> Did you read about how the yakuza in Japan went out and helped in the earthquake rescue efforts? Thought that was pretty cool, and is exactly what I'm talking about when I say "they're so rich they don't have to take crazy risks". They've reached an equilibrum with society and are at the point where the law has just sort of given up and let them deal with their shit amongst themselves.
> 
> Besides, Infernal Affairs is an awesome movie. Where the Cartel movies at?



Didnt you read the thread?  Machete was an amazing movie


----------



## Solrac (Jul 7, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> As a Mexican I can tell you in my personal opinion is thanks to this man:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy double-dipping fucking shit, orochibuto, you're actually mexican?! I seriously did not know that. 

I always thought you were a quirky poster and all, but this kinda changes my mind. Not that I am one to judge anyone for ethnicity, but I still like to keep my Chinese (or Taiwanese) pride up.

Is anyone here of Taiwanese descent besides myself?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 7, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Didnt you read the thread?  Machete was an amazing movie


Not as amazing as Infernal Affairs. 

Or anything with Chow Yun Fatt.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 7, 2011)

Asassin said:


> Holy double-dipping fucking shit, orochibuto, you're actually mexican?! I seriously did not know that.
> 
> I always thought you were a quirky poster and all, but this kinda changes my mind. Not that I am one to judge anyone for ethnicity, but I still like to keep my Chinese (or Taiwanese) pride up.
> 
> Is anyone here of Taiwanese descent besides myself?



So basically all your concepts of me have just changed because of my nationality?


----------



## OS (Jul 7, 2011)

The Mexican Cartel is somewhat small time to MS-13 and Colombian druglords so not that many movie on them. Actually there was one with Antonio Banderas and his gun guitar but the name escapes me.


----------



## OS (Jul 7, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> So basically all your concepts of me have just changed because of my nationality?



Hey I am always assuming everyone in forums are white


----------



## Solrac (Jul 7, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> So basically all your concepts of me have just changed because of my nationality?



eh not much really. 

so as a mexican, what is your ancestry?


----------



## Solrac (Jul 7, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Hey I am always assuming everyone in forums are white



well most people. 

but i always figured from their intros in the OBD, that this forum does have ethnic/racial diversity.

i live in queens, new york city, the most diverse place in the USA.


----------



## GoneDumbSEED (Jul 7, 2011)

Pikmin Guru said:


> Does it matter who wins if innocent people will always lose?



Hemph, that was the implication of my post before yours, I hope you did not misunderstand it. 



skiboydoggy said:


> Did you read about how the yakuza in Japan went out and helped in the earthquake rescue efforts? Thought that was pretty cool, and is exactly what I'm talking about when I say "they're so rich they don't have to take crazy risks". They've reached an equilibrum with society and are at the point where the law has just sort of given up and let them deal with their shit amongst themselves.



Refer to my post above, I think I stated quite clearly:



GoneDumbSEED said:


> Likewise, this can also mean the underground society/organized crime have succeeded in blending into the society as a whole, with the government more or less tolerant of their existence.



On another note, the Yakuza does a lot of things, including attending  festivals and other cultural activities. But if you think they are someone to cuddle up to, then you are gravely mistaken.

Moreover, its great that they helped in the Earthquake, but helping in the Earthquake does not mean you must be a Yakuza as a prerequisite. 

- Tak


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 7, 2011)

Asassin said:


> eh not much really.
> 
> so as a mexican, what is your ancestry?



Ahem....... honestly I dont know. For my factions and my skin color I assume that somewhere along my ancestry line I had Spanish ancestors, but I am too lazy to look about. The further I know are that before getting to Mexico my ancestors where some Spanish people that were living in Cuba (way before Batista and Castro). This is the most back in time I know about my ancestry.

as for the thread yeah, well I dont feel proud about these cartels. The only people that do "the ones you say worship them as gods" are the people in extreme poverty. Though all of these catel dudes deserve to be killed like the pile of scum they are for all the harm they have done, I kinda understand from their perspective with these people respect the cartel so much.

You see in the extreme poverty communities you have people that have to make a living and sustain a family out of 500 usd monthly, their housing is shit and they felt (and to an extent are) abandoned by the government and everyone else. So one day "el chapo" or some cartel boss show up and give to half or maybe everyone in the community a whole housing for free without having to pay for it as well as spread sums of money like 50,000 usd to every family....... well honestly what do you expect them to do?

This is the way cartels gain support and so much people in their lines. The poverty class in Mexico is the largest one, and when you have to fight who will you stand for, the super organization that never gave a shit about you or the guy who gave your entire family a house and a sum worth 10 years of work?

Of course I do not support them, I am just explaining you more or less the mentality of people the people and why some people think so highly of the drug cartels.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jul 7, 2011)

i don't think they could take over in mexico, and i don't think the cartel could take over in china. 

cartel has home field advantage.

if we go by manga feats though, in the breaker koreans took over the cartel like nothing.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 7, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> i don't think they could take over in mexico



They already have, they have bought people who are directly below Secretary of Defense.


----------



## Solrac (Jul 7, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> They already have, they have bought people who are directly below Secretary of Defense.



I think he meant the Chinese.

Also, as for your other post, orochibuto, now i understand a bit where you're coming from. So I guess in the eyes of the poverty-stricken neighborhoods of Mexico, the cartels really are true gods, angels, messiahs, saints, heroes, blah blah blah... 

@Kool-aid: in the breaker, how did the kor's take down the cartel? and which cartel was it?


----------



## Solrac (Jul 7, 2011)

you know come to think of it... what orochibuto described to me about the cartel's motives are kinda similiar to the Baader-Meinhof Gang (or Red Army Faction) in Germany. They both want to rail against an oppressive government.


----------



## OS (Jul 7, 2011)

you interested in different cultures or something?


----------



## Solrac (Jul 7, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> you interested in different cultures or something?



oh well... absolutely. You might even say I'm a large fan of culture, history, geography, and anthropology! I took an anthropology class in late 2009 for my freshman course.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 7, 2011)

Asassin said:


> you know come to think of it... what orochibuto described to me about the cartel's motives are kinda similiar to the Baader-Meinhof Gang (or Red Army Faction) in Germany. They both want to rail against an oppressive government.


Cartles don't care about the government opression, actaully i would say that they are quite happy with the actual government, thanks to it's ineptitude they have been able to expand, and have a lot of recruits.


----------



## Solrac (Jul 7, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Cartles don't care about the government opression, actaully i would say that they are quite happy with the actual government, thanks to it's ineptitude they have been able to expand, and have a lot of recruits.



Quite happy with the actual government? Woah man...

btw, an interesting match would be the Mexican Drug Cartel vs. the Red Army Faction (or Baader-Meinhof Gang).

If anyone of you has watched the Baader-Meinhof Complex, you'd know that the Red Army Faction is one urban guerilla you don't want to get on the bad side of.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jul 7, 2011)

Asassin said:


> @Kool-aid: in the breaker, how did the kor's take down the cartel? and which cartel was it?



they sent in nine arts dragon and some other people with him. NaD is the guy in my sig and ava

Link removed


----------



## Solrac (Jul 7, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> they sent in nine arts dragon and some other people with him. NaD is the guy in my sig and ava
> 
> Link removed



despite the fact that i'm of pure asian descent, I don't care much for koreans and i think their (pop) culture is pretty bland and meh outside of a few manhwas (like Burning Hell, which the pricks had to cancel, and Defense Devil, which i stopped reading after 25 chapters a years ago), though I'm not racist against koreans.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 7, 2011)

Asassin said:


> Quite happy with the actual government? Woah man...



Yes they are, and most likely they dont only like it, they control it. The "government opression" isnt something they care about they use it to manipulate poor people into supporting them, the government simply cant maintain in dignity conditions those people and they they come and give them housing etc. they gain support but they dont care about fighting government, they use people's concept of a horrible government to their advantadge, however they themselves are quite happy about it.

This "war against drugs" as I have seen (and I could be wrong but I say what I see and heard) is just a charade, how is it that they have brought down just enemies of El Chapo and from his cartel almost no one?. Its a great rumour around here that El Chapo has his hands in the government for quite a while...... and seeing how he has basically grown into becoming a lesser version of Escobar I wouldnt doubt it.

Actually I think it would be an interesting match, who would win in a fight between Pablo Escobar and all current cartels and Chinesse triad?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 7, 2011)

skiboydoggy said:


> The Triads are so rich that they don't have to take crazy risks any more. Probably.


mexican cartels are too, actually to put it like this pablo escobar was estimated to be have around 9 billion dollar rich in 1989, and the mexican cartel has basically replaced him so they shouldn't be far off 


Original Sin said:


> Didnt you read the thread?  Machete was an amazing movie


he needs to watch el capo, although that's a series and it is on spanish, and more about the colombian than the mexican cartel, but that being said is quite action packed 



Original Sin said:


> The Mexican Cartel is somewhat small time to MS-13 and Colombian druglords so not that many movie on them. Actually there was one with Antonio Banderas and his gun guitar but the name escapes me.


"Once upon a time in Mexico", or "Desperado"


----------



## OS (Jul 7, 2011)

You people now realize we are talking about something totally different now.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 7, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> mexican cartels are too, actually to put it like this pablo escobar was estimated to be have around 9 billion dollar rich in 1989, and the mexican cartel has basically replaced him so they shouldn't be far off



No...... that was the outdated number. No one has ever reached Escobar since he died and chances are no one will (in the mafia industry of course), the nearest one is El Chapo who is basically a little Escobar. But no, Escobar didnt had 9 billion he had estimated 25 billion and at that time was among the top 10 world billionairses.

Also while super high level mafia bosses like El Chapo buy places in uber high levels of the government to influence it from the shadows, Escobar actually declared war on the government, no not this charade of wars you see in news at "the war against drugs" but an actual war and was winning it, he even succeeded in staging a coup d etat against the government but the coup itself failed and was going for the presidency at his prime (before being exposed by a newspaper). At the end the government won, but it was very barely and rival cartels did lend a hand to help in his defeat.

So no, alone no mafia or cartel havent reached Escobar level, the best they have done is relatively approach his level a little bit. Yes they are strong, but they havent reached the level where they are able to put an entire state on their knees.


----------



## Solrac (Jul 8, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Yes they are, and most likely they dont only like it, they control it. The "government opression" isnt something they care about they use it to manipulate poor people into supporting them, the government simply cant maintain in dignity conditions those people and they they come and give them housing etc. they gain support but they dont care about fighting government, they use people's concept of a horrible government to their advantadge, however they themselves are quite happy about it.
> 
> This "war against drugs" as I have seen (and I could be wrong but I say what I see and heard) is just a charade, how is it that they have brought down just enemies of El Chapo and from his cartel almost no one?. Its a great rumour around here that El Chapo has his hands in the government for quite a while...... and seeing how he has basically grown into becoming a lesser version of Escobar I wouldnt doubt it.
> 
> Actually I think it would be an interesting match, who would win in a fight between Pablo Escobar and all current cartels and Chinesse triad?



there goes the remotely sympathetic part I had for the Cartel that you just described in the last post.

and as for medellin cartel vs. chinese triad, again, i am rooting for the chinese triad all the way.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 8, 2011)

Asassin said:


> there goes the remotely sympathetic part I had for the Cartel that you just described in the last post.
> 
> and as for medellin cartel vs. chinese triad, again, i am rooting for the chinese triad all the way.



Honestly if they are disputing against the cartels in this thread and apparently losing I doubt they can even give a fight to Prime Escobar, which is basically what they are facing in this thread X1000.

If it was in the Chinesse territory, most likely yes, but in their territorry like in this thread they lose horribly. I think to put up a good fight against prime Escobar in his territory you would need all mafias in the world, becuase against the prime version they arent only going to fight prime Medellin Cartel but also the army.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 8, 2011)

Triads are a poor man's Yakuza come at me .


----------



## pikachuwei (Jul 8, 2011)

Asassin said:


> Holy double-dipping fucking shit, orochibuto, you're actually mexican?! I seriously did not know that.
> 
> I always thought you were a quirky poster and all, but this kinda changes my mind. Not that I am one to judge anyone for ethnicity, but I still like to keep my Chinese (or Taiwanese) pride up.
> 
> *Is anyone here of Taiwanese descent besides myself?*



me too


----------



## Solrac (Jul 8, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Honestly if they are disputing against the cartels in this thread and apparently losing I doubt they can even give a fight to Prime Escobar, which is basically what they are facing in this thread X1000.
> 
> If it was in the Chinesse territory, most likely yes, but in their territorry like in this thread they lose horribly. I think to put up a good fight against prime Escobar in his territory you would need all mafias in the world, becuase against the prime version they arent only going to fight prime Medellin Cartel but also the army.



And i hate bringing in deadliest warrior into this, but Somali Pirates beat the Medellin Cartel for some reason.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 8, 2011)

Asassin said:


> And i hate bringing in deadliest warrior into this, but Somali Pirates beat the Medellin Cartel for some reason.



I dont know about Somali pirates, so I cant give my opinion on this. But do you think they were as strong as to beat Escobar in Colombia? I mean keep in mind that some cartels and the government had to actually ally forming the "PEPES" to defeat him and this wasnt his prime version. Would you mind explaining why? I mean I dont know about them, so its possible.


----------



## Solrac (Jul 8, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> I dont know about Somali pirates, so I cant give my opinion on this. But do you think they were as strong as to beat Escobar in Colombia? I mean keep in mind that some cartels and the government had to actually ally forming the "PEPES" to defeat him and this wasnt his prime version. Would you mind explaining why? I mean I dont know about them, so its possible.



you're talking on their hometurf, dude. so pablo probably wins. 

and you don't know much about the somali pirates?


----------



## Sengoku (Jul 10, 2011)

I wouldn't trust Deadliest Warriors as an end all be all. 
Also, what is this? Asians vs. Hispanics?! 

I dare any Hispanics to take a summer vacation to Taiwan and try the food. Trust me, you will gain a crap load of weight. Guaranteed.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 10, 2011)

MS-13 has ridiculously large numbers


----------



## OS (Jul 10, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> MS-13 has ridiculously large numbers



They are also the most ridiculously violent. They killed what was it 1 bus or 2 buses full of people (children,wives, husbands,elders,etc.) with machetes as a warning to the government.


----------



## pikachuwei (Jul 10, 2011)

pfft chairman mao laughs at MS 13 kiddy "brutality"


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 10, 2011)

Sengoku said:


> I wouldn't trust Deadliest Warriors as an end all be all.
> Also, what is this? Asians vs. Hispanics?!
> 
> I dare any Hispanics to take a summer vacation to Taiwan and try the food. Trust me, you will gain a crap load of weight. Guaranteed.



Cause it's awesome. Dumplings, takoyaki, xiao long bao, green onion pancakes, more dumpings, pork buns, seafood, night market food, ice cream, so much it blows your mind.

It's also cheap which makes it nice. Seriously a Mcdonald double cheeseburger combo is 2.75. TWO. SEVENTY. FIVE. And takoyaki is awesome. If you ever come to Taiwan you need to try that stuff. Along with almost all the other street vendors. 

The tea shops that line every street almost are also very nice. Bread shops and coffee shops are also good, for the most part.


----------



## Solrac (Jul 10, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> Cause it's awesome. Dumplings, takoyaki, xiao long bao, green onion pancakes, more dumpings, pork buns, seafood, night market food, ice cream, so much it blows your mind.
> 
> It's also cheap which makes it nice. Seriously a Mcdonald double cheeseburger combo is 2.75. TWO. SEVENTY. FIVE. And takoyaki is awesome. If you ever come to Taiwan you need to try that stuff. Along with almost all the other street vendors.
> 
> The tea shops that line every street almost are also very nice. Bread shops and coffee shops are also good, for the most part.



No love for Bao Bing and Taiwanese Crepes dammit? 





still, taiwanese pride all the way. they got some hot girls too.


----------



## OS (Jul 10, 2011)

Spanish food is better. 

The woman are also muuuuch hotter. Asians are cute but your porn sucks.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 10, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Spanish food is better.
> 
> The woman are also muuuuch hotter. Asians are cute but your porn sucks.



OH HELL NO YOU DID NOT JUST TRY AND SAY THAT.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Our food pwns your spanish food any day.




Eh forgot about those. The shop I went to closed so I was epic sad face. Knew the owner so I got free crepes. :|


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 10, 2011)

Well I'm guessing the Cartel's are richer and the Triad are not as united.


----------



## Solrac (Jul 10, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Spanish food is better.
> 
> The woman are also muuuuch hotter. Asians are cute but your porn sucks.



Empanadas and those yellow rice with beef/chicken (similar to halal food) are two of the only things I enjoy in latin american cuisine.


----------



## OS (Jul 10, 2011)

Only Asian food I enjoy is sushi.  Your egg roles start to suck after a while.


----------



## Six02 (Jul 10, 2011)

I can't believe this is still going on, and now it's turned into whose food is better.


----------



## OS (Jul 10, 2011)

Spanish have better
Food
Women
Gangs
Looks. 



All you guys got is 

Intelligence

*Spoiler*: __ 



Small penises. 





(troll face)


----------



## Solrac (Jul 10, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Spanish have better
> Food
> Women
> Gangs
> ...



Fix'd for greater accuracy...


----------



## OS (Jul 11, 2011)

Bwahahahahahahaha. You didnt deny the spoiler. 


And wth. We got that too. To add to what you put but for us minus the games and anime. Soccer. George Lopez. Celia Cruz. Mark Anthony. J-LO.  Antonio Banderes. Penelope Cruz. We


----------



## Solrac (Jul 11, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Bwahahahahahahaha. You didnt deny the spoiler.
> 
> 
> And wth. We got that too. To add to what you put but for us minus the games and anime. Soccer. George Lopez. Celia Cruz. Mark Anthony. J-LO.  Antonio Banderes. Penelope Cruz. We



As nice as those things are (george lopez is funny though)... all of which pales in comparison to the ancient and medieval stuff we contributed to art, culture, literature, religion, philosophy, and technology.

hell are you forgetting we chinese are the ones who invented gunpowder lol? Aka the first gunpowder weapon was the Fire Lance. 

And during the Ming dynasty (or the Exploration Age), we were pretty much ahead of the rest of the world in military power and technology back when mexico and latin america was still dominated by the stone-to-bronze age Aztecs, mayans, and incans. Beat that.


----------



## OS (Jul 11, 2011)

Guns are for pussies. Real men use swords.


----------



## Sengoku (Jul 11, 2011)

One of my favorites. Fried oysters (actually tastes good) with that very sweet sauce. ~..

In Taiwan it is called and excuse my Taiwanese butchered pinyin:
"Uh-Ah zian" uh-ah = oysters. 


Also, sin, pretty sure a Samurai would rape a Jaguar warrior. LOL 
Your cavemen like obsidian weapons are no match for steel.


----------



## Solrac (Jul 11, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Guns are for pussies. Real men use swords.



hmmm... swords are way more awsome than guns, I agree with that, but guns are still more often than not effective and practical in battles, though guns are a bit overrated sometimes.


----------



## OS (Jul 11, 2011)

If we are gonna compare modern then us marines rape Asian soldiers sine most Marines are Hispanic.


----------



## Sengoku (Jul 11, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> If we are gonna compare modern then us marines rape Asian soldiers sine most Marines are Hispanic.



US composed mostly of other nationalities. Can't really use that. :]


----------



## OS (Jul 11, 2011)

Then the FARC beats the Chinese toy tanks


----------



## Sengoku (Jul 11, 2011)

Not impressed by their numbers.


----------



## OS (Jul 11, 2011)

Quality over quantity


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 11, 2011)

Durr racial dickwaving hurr

Mexico and China are both fucking horrible messes.

There we go.


----------



## Sengoku (Jul 11, 2011)




----------

